# Apricot Glaze



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

When the restaurant first opened, I ordered a huge tub of apricot glaze. I don't know what I was thinking. I need to use it up quick because it's getting in the way of storage. Pate de fruit? Tarts? Anything! There's going to be apricot specials for a month!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

sacher torte


----------



## lessa (Jun 11, 2008)

Apricot and fruit tartlets with vanilla bean ice cream?

Ooooo apricot pumpkin cheesecake. 

glaze for fruit tart?

apricot brulee


Lessa


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

you would be better off with Sacher.
also you can make ganach with the apricot glaze and dark chocolate.
it will hold a shine for a nice long time .
remember it is a glaze not a filling .
that is my 2 cent's 
T


----------



## rchrisitan56 (Nov 9, 2008)

Apricot flavored butter and creamcheeses always gets my overstock out of the way.


----------

